# Campsite where we can commute to Eurodisney



## Denisor (May 22, 2011)

Long time lurker first time poster, but appreciate and am gratefull for the wealth of knowledge in the forums here. 

We are planning to stop off outside Eurodisney in mid July with our young sons in our motorhome, and commute into the attraction and possibly even stay the night in a hotel room there.

We will be arriving from Ile de Re and will have some expensive bikes on board the motorhome, staying in the carpark at Eurodisny for a few days is possible but not preferable, can anyone recommend a really nice family secure and safe site close to Eurodisney with either a train or bus service running in daily?

Thanks in advance if you have any information.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*paris*

Hello,

This Site  has its very own luxury coach (Modern, Air conditioned ABS etc) that does day trips to both Disneyland and Paris. So pitch up, walk to reception and get on the bus!.

Very nice site, very safe and secure.

If you have camping cheques and use the site out of high season you will save a packet too.

Any Help?

TM


----------



## Denisor (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for that fantastic information, just curious how long is the bus trip, as our kids are 6, 4, and 2, we may have trouble waiting for the bus and may need to catch a cab, is it close? The site lists 7am and 9pm as the bus departure times.

Anyone know any sites on a rail link to Eurodisney? maybe this will offer just a tad more flexibility?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Bus*



Denisor said:


> Thanks for that fantastic information, just curious how long is the bus trip, as our kids are 6, 4, and 2, we may have trouble waiting for the bus and may need to catch a cab, is it close? The site lists 7am and 9pm as the bus departure times.
> 
> Anyone know any sites on a rail link to Eurodisney? maybe this will offer just a tad more flexibility?


The bus belongs to the campsite. It is parked up at reception when not in use. You just turn up at campsite reception and it takes you direct to Disneyland !

I think it is around a 1 hour trip. But the site is very family orientated. So best of both worlds.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Disney*

Hi

Not stayed here but it was on my list to call at, but the itinerary changed!

http://www.camping-de-la-colline.com/

Russell


----------



## antpurley (Apr 21, 2009)

I support staying in the carpark, mid july will be busy and hot, it means you can get in the parks early, and when the children are tired you can go back to MH, have lunch, drink and a nap , then head back to the parks for the parades and the fireworks which are around 10pm, then no buses trains etc to take tired children on late evening.

plenty bars etc for food and drink, there is a nice bar in disney village that does a decent happy hour and the hotels are nearby. where you can park mh if you stay in hotel overnight.
we have been many times an wouldn't do it any other way especially for a few nights


----------



## A37 (Sep 22, 2009)

Re http://www.camping-de-la-colline.com/ we stayed there about four years ago. 
It's about 30-40mins drive from Disneyland, and only a few minutes from the A104.
It's a pretty site with lots of tall trees, friendly staff but tired toilet/shower facilities.
When we stayed there appeared to be plenty of migrant workers staying long term. Understandable as the site is so close to the city.

We prefer the disneyland carparks, so easy with a young family. The best part for us is being able to return to the park in the evenings, when it is much quieter - no queing !


----------



## Denisor (May 22, 2011)

antpurley said:


> I support staying in the carpark, mid july will be busy and hot, it means you can get in the parks early, and when the children are tired you can go back to MH, have lunch, drink and a nap , then head back to the parks for the parades and the fireworks which are around 10pm, then no buses trains etc to take tired children on late evening.
> 
> plenty bars etc for food and drink, there is a nice bar in disney village that does a decent happy hour and the hotels are nearby. where you can park mh if you stay in hotel overnight.
> we have been many times an wouldn't do it any other way especially for a few nights


Hi Antpurly, you might be able to help us, we are looking to park up the MH for a a night or 2 and stay in the hotels in Eurodisney, we had been thinking about an outside campsite with rail link, we have expensive bikes on the back of the MH so would like somewhere secure to lock it up and leave it, we could of course put the bikes inside, but we still want a secure park option, you mention you can park the MH in the hotel carpark in Eurodisney and leave it, whilst staying in the hotel, would you recommend any, its a 8m long MH. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## mollmagee (Jun 15, 2006)

*commuting to paris*

Camping La Croix du Vieux Pont is a great site but they only go to disneyland 1 day per week,thursday i believe,and 1 other day they go to paris.trip takes approx. 90 mins


----------



## Waggie (Feb 10, 2010)

We Stayed here last summer ( http://www.camping-jablines.com/ ), lovely little park with lots on offer, there is a bus to Disney, however we drove there in the Van leaving the bikes locked up at the campsite, I would say however if we go again we will park in Disney's Motorhome park, we stayed here for our final night before moving onto Germany and it was excellent just leaving Disney after the parades and climbing into your own van and relaxing after a long day of excitement for everyone.
The Van Park at Disney did seem pretty secure though as its after the entrance pay booths, Just watch your overcab when going through the booths i did see a couple of eastern european vans with holes in them from the booths !!


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Bus*



teemyob said:


> Denisor said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for that fantastic information, just curious how long is the bus trip, as our kids are 6, 4, and 2, we may have trouble waiting for the bus and may need to catch a cab, is it close? The site lists 7am and 9pm as the bus departure times.
> ...


Have been to this site many, many times very good , nice restaurant on site or 4 in local village 15 mins walk, would recomend this site all the time.


----------



## A37 (Sep 22, 2009)

Another option to consider would be staying at Disney's Davy Crockett's Ranch.
You can book your stay and tickets as a package, each cabin has an electric hookup outside plus you get access to the lovely tropical pool.
The cabins are spacious and more than suitable for storing your bicycles.
You might have to phone to see if they can accomodate an 8m mh though...


----------



## jettdt (Aug 21, 2009)

Cant recommend simply staying at the car park for a couple of days enough. It really is a huge advantage to be able to avoid the peak times in the park by going back to the motorhome for a few hours over lunch especially with youngsters, also saves you a packet on the disney lunch prices. 

Also with youngsters it is a huge advantage to just go back to the car park and crash out as they are long tiring days for everyone.

Its pretty secure as lots of other motorhomes are around you so decent common sense security measures suffice.

We got the annual passes and went numerous times last year, they pay for themselves pretty quickly and the opening hours of the park are such that paying for a campsite really is a waste.

We have also stayed at the site recommended by Rapide and it is great for the kids, but what we did was have a couple of days there, replenished supplies and power etc then two days on the disney car park, that way you get to use all the site facilities and your disney days to the full.

Enjoy..


----------



## Crazywater (May 18, 2011)

Hi,
I'm not much use to you as we have not been to Disney, yet, but I couldn't help but notice the ages of your little ones. Ours are 7, 5, and 3 and although we are going to France this year we have decided not to do Disney because we don't think our kids are at the right age. Dragging very little ones around a theme park is not my idea of fun! So we plan on doing it next year at 8, 6 and 4. This is based on our own experiences of visiting Disney (before marriage and kids) and feedback from lots of other folk. 

If fact just a few weeks ago there was a thread (on another forum) where a guy with young kids was asking about Euro Disney. Quite a few of the respondents said don't go (mainly based on age of the kids). 
Anyway he did go and this was his post:

"By the way, anyone who said to stay away from the place all together was 100% right, what a dump, I defiantly won’t be going back. I should listen to advice better, but leasson learned.
Granted my kids were too small for it but still, it should be called Stupid America land, they would have had more fun having a look round Paris city centre. We spent half the time trying to find Mickey Mouse, then realised he was in a different park but would be back for the parade at 5, so we hung around to see him for all of 5 seconds. And my eldest wasn’t happy because he didn’t look like he does in the TV.
Gladly the kids didn’t want to wait in line for any of the rides so we just cruised around in the Sun for the day. I didn’t fancy standing for 50 minutes to sit on a flying elefant.
To top it all our camera got robbed off a table in one of the restaurants. No idea how it happened, there was one of us at the table the whole time, I suppose given the surroundings we let our guard down a bit. Who pays €60 enter fee then robs other peoples stuff. We considered going to the Lost and Found but obviously there was a huge queue for that too so we just got the flock out of the place." 

Clearly in his case there was more to it than just the age of the kids but you might want to consider this with respect to your decision to say at Disney or a campsite. If we were going with very young ones then I would definitely want the option of being able to come back to the van for a little recuperation during the day or even to abandon ship when the time is right. If you do the bus from the campsite then you will have to wait until it is leaving which could be a long wait if your little one has had enough by lunchtime! Our plan, for when we go next year, is to stay at Disney. I should add that the poster above did stay at Disney and said it was good option.

I guess you are already committed to going so I hope it works out better for you than the guy above. Best of luck and do let us know how you get on. 

Crazywater


----------



## me0wp00 (Jun 2, 2010)

we've been two or three times, my children went at age 5 and 2 last, to be honest they were too small and now at 6 and 4 can't actually remember their trip. If they aren't too tall there also aren't many rides they can go on, especially in the studios. However, if they know disney its still fairly magical and definitely the parades and fireworks. 
Take pushchairs as you can leave them infront of all the rides and your not supposed to take food or drink in but can be smuggled in a rucksack especially if you say its for the baby. Queues will be big, a handy tip here in france you can buy water in a spray can (evian or shops own, near the beauty stuff in the supermarkets) put that in the fridge and take it with you, a squirt on necks cools everyone down really quickly.
We stayed in explorers hotel which was fantastic and the pool awesome for little ones, but if we had had our motorhome, i'd have stayed in the carpark. After the shows, the carpark is pretty frantic with everyone trying to get out and like others have said, itd be lovely to go back to the MH, have some lunch, cool down, perhaps a nap and venture back for the afternoon.


----------



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

Denison, we did just that trip at Easter, stayed at le cormoran auroral on il de re and stopped off at Disney on way home, we found that by booking into a Disney hotel for a night or two worked out not much more expensive than just buying the park tickets because when u stay in any of the Disneyland hotels your tickets are included, I would recommend hotel new York, we parked our burstner aviano with bikes on the back in the hotel carpark which is manned all the time and is barrier operated, we never had any problems re parking, just need to find a space around the perimeter of the carpark and back the van up tight to the security fence.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: commuting to paris*



mollmagee said:


> Camping La Croix du Vieux Pont is a great site but they only go to disneyland 1 day per week,thursday i believe,and 1 other day they go to paris.trip takes approx. 90 mins


I think it is more in high season.

We were there a month or so ago and there were two trips going to Disney, one Monday and one Thursday.

TM


----------

